# Just curious as to who no longer uses commercial made soap



## JanelleTrebuna (Nov 26, 2018)

2 years ago I went to the local Farmers Market and bought 2 soaps (one cinnamon, one cherry almond)
from a local artisan.
I immediately fell in love with hand crafted soap.
My bars ran out and the Farmers Market was closed for the year so I decided I would learn how to make soap.
I watched a lot of You Tube videos and read up a lot on soap making, and I haven't turned back. I haven't bought commercially produced soap in 2 years.  My 19 yo dd refuses to use anything but the soap I make. High praise indeed.   Its a simple soap for the most part--I haven't ventured into any colorants yet--although I think 2019 will be the year to begin experimenting with that. I do love soaping with different fragrance oils. My husband even ordered some manly scents for himself.
His favorites so far are "campfire" and "Hawaiian sandalwood"
I'm curious how many of you are like me and have chosen to say goodbye forever to commercial soap. 
If so, do you only use your hand crafted soaps, or do you buy from other soap makers?

Janelle


----------



## Lefty (Nov 26, 2018)

I was a diehard body wash user for the longest time (I love my shower pouf), but once I started making handmade soap, and realized I could still use my shower pouf with it, I made the change and never looked back! I mainly use soap I've made, but do love trying soap from other makers as well!


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 26, 2018)

What is this "commercial soap" that you speak of?

Is that like when we do a swap and get a medium flat rate box of each others soaps?

I am at a loss for what this thing would be.

I think the proper reply is - practically none of the long time members have any commercial soap. I know we donated the last of ours years ago.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (Nov 26, 2018)

Naaa.....
I wouldnt try commercial soaps for anything in the world.Not even my kids would do that It feels terrible on the skin now if i mistakenly rub it on......I am no looking back after about 3 years.....No thank you


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 26, 2018)

Nope, not in over 8 years with 1 exception, I had surgery, told I HAD to use antibacterial soap.  Used it once then into the garbage it went.


----------



## amd (Nov 26, 2018)

I look at commercial soaps - more so now that I know how to read labels and what INCI names mean, but I haven't bought a commercial soap in 5 years. I do buy from other soapmakers, as well as my family/friends gifting me soap in addition to using my own soap. Usually the gifts are handmade soaps, but I have once gotten this soap (actually the one she got me was Tomato Vine Strawberry, which they don't have online at the moment) as a gift from a friend because she knew I would like the fragrance. It's stuck in my head at the moment because it's next in the lineup for the shower and I keep passing over it. There's no ingredients on the label or online that I can find, but it has the feel of being a very "commercial" soap bar so my expectations are not high. I have cloned the fragrance so I might be ready to let the bar go without ever trying it. My current soap stash currently fills two 10x18 boxes plus a flat rate shipping box... I should be clean through the zombie apocalypse...

ETA: I do also have a few bars of commercial soap from Egypt, Ghana, and India in my collection that I have picked up on travels.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 26, 2018)

I haven't bought or used commercial soap since I started making my own 5 years ago. Occasionally I get a bottle of body wash at Christmas that I will use if its a good one but I would never buy the stuff.


----------



## Chris_S (Nov 26, 2018)

im only new to soap making and havnt used commercial soap either for washing hands or for body soap since i made my first batch same with candles my house has never smelt better than it does these days with all the wonderful smellies iv got knocking about in my living room. However I refuse to waste what i already had so iv had about an inch of liquid soap in my kitchen thats been there for months and is slowly getting used up usually when im cooking and need to wash my hands quickly. right now i keep getting a massive wiffs of lemon essential oils from a batch of melts i made a few days ago.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 26, 2018)

I love all bar soap. In fact - as a kid my grandmother had one small bathroom that had a can of powdered hand soap on the sink - and even that fascinated me despite the fact that I didn't like using it.  Occasionally I do buy commercial soap for many reasons such as sentimentality (Ivory), unique  brand, scent, it's foreign, etc. 

I also buy it because over the past 5 years many brands have changed their recipes and I'm curious as to why; cost? improving quality? other?

Lately my young one has been interested in soap crunching so I bought a couple of cheap bars to peel and dry.  It wasn't drying very quickly so I put it in a slightly warmed oven - with the heat turned off.  It melted!!  It was Oil of Olay, which I used to use. Their recipe has changed a lot in 5 years and it now contains a huge amount of WAX!  Yes, I used it in the shower - just for fun and curiosity. (then it was pitched)

But I have 4 bars of my soap in the shower - and 4 more stacked in one dish by the sink!!!


----------



## Ladka (Nov 26, 2018)

I haven't bought or used commercial soap since I learned to make my own a couple of years ago. occasionally I'm given a bar by another soapmaker, and that's it.


----------



## Zing (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm using it less and less since I have so many leftovers and scraps from soap making.  I have really dry skin and my soap is so much better. When I do have to use commercial soap, I find my skin gets really dry and rashy.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 26, 2018)

Other than dish soap and laundry detergent, I haven't bought commercially-manufactured soap since I got into the swing of making my own about 11-12 years ago, although I have had to resort to using commercial soap every now and then, mainly when visiting someone's else's home. Every time I've had to resort to washing with a commercial bar, I am always amazed at the difference between the two. I like handmade soap sooooooo much better, even if it wasn't made by me. My family does, too.


IrishLass


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Nov 26, 2018)

amd said:


> My current soap stash currently fills two 10x18 boxes plus a flat rate shipping box... I should be clean through the zombie apocalypse...
> 
> ETA: I do also have a few bars of commercial soap from Egypt, Ghana, and India in my collection that I have picked up on travels.



lol--that's a lot of soap   How do the soaps of the foreign countries you have traveled to compare to those of our country?

Janelle



Chris_S said:


> im only new to soap making and havnt used commercial soap either for washing hands or for body soap since i made my first batch same with candles my house has never smelt better than it does these days with all the wonderful smellies iv got knocking about in my living room.



I've noticed that quite a few people make both soap and candles.  I'm interested in candle making and hope to get some supplies this year for Christmas.  I've put a bug in my dh's ear  

Janelle



lenarenee said:


> I love all bar soap. In fact - as a kid my grandmother had one small bathroom that had a can of powdered hand soap on the sink - and even that fascinated me despite the fact that I didn't like using it.  Occasionally I do buy commercial soap for many reasons such as sentimentality (Ivory), unique  brand, scent, it's foreign, etc.
> 
> I also buy it because over the past 5 years many brands have changed their recipes and I'm curious as to why; cost? improving quality? other?
> 
> Lately my young one has been interested in soap crunching so I bought a couple of cheap bars to peel and dry.



  I hear you on the sentimentality.  To this day, I can't smell Jergens lotion and not think of my aunt Jan.
Soap crunching I had never heard of before; very interesting.  

Janelle


----------



## dibbles (Nov 26, 2018)

I am another that only uses handmade soap - for the most part my own because I don't sell and we have a ton. Most of my friends and family only use my soap as well, since I can keep them well supplied. Some don't want to ask when they run out, so I'm sure they are using commercial soap or body wash then. I don't make liquid soap (yet), so dishwashing liquid is something I still buy. 

The swap I participated in was fun since I was able to try quite a few soaps made by members here. Once in awhile I will buy a soap at a market. This year I think I will place a few orders with soap makers whose YouTube videos I watch.


----------



## amd (Nov 26, 2018)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> lol--that's a lot of soap   How do the soaps of the foreign countries you have traveled to compare to those of our country?
> 
> Janelle



I like the Mysore Sandalwood soap from India quite a lot, probably my favorite of the three, although it does look and feel more like a commercial soap, it doesn't dry my skin like one.



dibbles said:


> This year I think I will place a few orders with soap makers whose YouTube videos I watch.



Me too! Do you watch Ophelia's Soapery? I broke down bought a few bars from her in September. I really didn't need soap, but they were so lovely, and my son was really wanting a DB soap which she had available. Her bars are HUGE!


----------



## Suzy Knight (Nov 26, 2018)

I have about 6 homemade soaps in my shower at this time. There is _one _bottle of shower gel that my stubborn husband still uses. But I think this last bar I made is going to change his mind. I love the way my soaps feel and I love that by balancing the extra fat in the bar I can use the same bar for both my hair and body. I will _NEVER _go back to using store bought soaps. They just don't make my hair and skin feel as good as my own do!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 26, 2018)

amd said:


> Me too! Do you watch Ophelia's Soapery? I broke down bought a few bars from her in September. I really didn't need soap, but they were so lovely, and my son was really wanting a DB soap which she had available. Her bars are HUGE!


I do watch her videos - she makes such beautiful soaps. The problem with a lot of the popular youtubers is that they do a release and sell out super fast.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Nov 26, 2018)

I only started soaping this year but yes, ever since i started i have not used commercial soap for showerinf but we do use it for washing hands because we prefer liquid soap for that. We just cant stand the mess bar soap makes on the sink. I am debating on making liquid soap next but ingredients are a bit too expensive.


----------



## earlene (Nov 26, 2018)

For my own body and my husband's body, we use handcrafted soap (mostly mine, but other's as well).  But I am a long time collector of hotel soaps to use for making laundry soap.  I still have quite a bit of that, grated and ready to mix with homemade CO soap for laundry soap.  So for laundry I still do use 'commercial' soap, albeit, not exclusively.  Eventually I will run out of hotel soaps since for the most part, I rarely bring them home with me anymore.


----------



## steffamarie (Nov 26, 2018)

For body, BF and I only use my soap. I can’t bring myself to give up my custom shampoo and conditioner, though, even though I love the syndet bars I bought. I do use commercial dish and laundry soap also.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 26, 2018)

I haven't used commercial soap since I started (seriously) making soap in 2015. My husband was a bit of a hold out but even he now agrees that my hand made soap is better than any store bought. He even prefers my shave soap to his canned shave cream, which he's been using forever.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Nov 27, 2018)

dibbles said:


> The swap I participated in was fun since I was able to try quite a few soaps made by members here.


What a fabulous idea.    I bet that was a lot of fun.

Janelle


----------



## Dawni (Nov 27, 2018)

I've only started making soap but once my bars cure, I'll probably be only using mine since there's a lot to finish lol

But I've been a fan for decades of handmade soap and don't use commercial ones unless I find myself in someone else's house and they only use store bought. 

It's my only splurge since I don't really use other bath n body products..

The rest of my family hasn't fully converted so sometimes I'll see a store bought one if I have just one bar left and they don't wanna use mine lol but I plan on converting them when mine are ready to be given out... And the rest of my extended family, and probably the neighbors too..........


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 27, 2018)

My friend Renae started making soap some years ago. Her preference was for a simple but balanced recipe with some shea; the bars were light tan with little or no fragrance. She gave me some of her soap early on in her soaping career ... and I confess it sat on my bathroom shelf for months. I forget what commercial bar soap (or cleanser) I was using at the time, but I do remember thinking Renae's soap was so ... rustic ... in comparison. I just couldn't bring myself to use it. 

Fast forward to one day when we didn't have any store-bought soap and I resorted to using Renae's soap. I'm sure it was well cured by that time.  The skin feel after using her was markedly different and the soap didn't dry my skin like the commercial product did. My husband agreed. So we used Renae's soap exclusively for some years. Some years ago, I decided to try soap making, and I now supply soap to Renae. It's a good deal all around.

I'll use commercial soap only if I have to.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 27, 2018)

I have not purchased a commercial other than dish detergent and laundry detergent in at least 8 yrs. Periodically I will purchase a bar from another soapmaker, if they have a scent I love and do not have. Also I have joined some swaps over the years so I have had the opportunity to use other soapmakers soaps. 

I simply do not like soap for laundry and still prefer detergent for dishes. I went with Coconut/lard soap for awhile in my beginning soapmaking days as laundry soap and simply did not like it for laundry. I also hate soap for doing dishes and it is much less expensive to buy dish detergent than it is to make it.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 27, 2018)

No commercial body soap for me in 14 years. Dish and laundry detergent, that's it. Our whole family, married children and all, use my soap.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Nov 27, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> My friend Renae started making soap some years ago. Her preference was for a simple but balanced recipe with some shea; the bars were light tan with little or no fragrance. She gave me some of her soap early on in her soaping career ... and I confess it sat on my bathroom shelf for months. I forget what commercial bar soap (or cleanser) I was using at the time, but I do remember thinking Renae's soap was so ... rustic ... in comparison. I just couldn't bring myself to use it.
> 
> Fast forward to one day when we didn't have any store-bought soap and I resorted to using Renae's soap. I'm sure it was well cured by that time.  The skin feel after using her was markedly different and the soap didn't dry my skin like the commercial product did. My husband agreed. So we used Renae's soap exclusively for some years. Some years ago, I decided to try soap making, and I now supply soap to Renae. It's a good deal all around.
> 
> I'll use commercial soap only if I have to.



What a wonderful story of your journey to soap making   Thanks for sharing.

Janelle


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Nov 27, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> No commercial body soap for me in 14 years. Dish and laundry detergent, that's it. Our whole family, married children and all, use my soap.


That's so awesome.  That's something I've been thinking about as dd's boyfriend just asked our permission to marry her. Should I save up soaps of all different scents and gift her with a year's supply at her bridal shower, or should I teach her how to make her own and give her supplies?

Janelle


----------



## Dennis (Nov 27, 2018)

I have not bought bar soap or laundry soap in 8 yrs.  I make better soap and it's fun.  My current inventory is stored in scientifically designed containers (thank you Amazon!) and is kept in a controlled environment...  under the bed...    with  the cat.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 27, 2018)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> That's so awesome.  That's something I've been thinking about as dd's boyfriend just asked our permission to marry her. Should I save up soaps of all different scents and gift her with a year's supply at her bridal shower, or should I teach her how to make her own and give her supplies?
> 
> Janelle



Better still, walk through the process with her and help make her first batch.  Memories for both of you.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 27, 2018)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> That's so awesome.  That's something I've been thinking about as dd's boyfriend just asked our permission to marry her. Should I save up soaps of all different scents and gift her with a year's supply at her bridal shower, or should I teach her how to make her own and give her supplies?
> 
> Janelle


Both!


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 27, 2018)

I haven't used a commercial bar of soap for about 3 years before I started making soap, so right around 19-20 years or so was the last time. 
Bar that one time I forgot to bring one of my bars when travelling so used the soap provided for the hotel. Bet your bottom dollar I never forgot soap again. And if I ever do again, I think I will just forgo using any type of cleansing agent in the shower except the shampoo suds that come of my hair when rinsing. LOL I'd seriously rather to without, than use a commercial bar ever again as long as I live. 

I do use detergent dish and laundry soap. My clothes just always get too dingy when I try to make my own even with a -3% sf, and the dish soap is my husbands domain, and he refuses to use my soap in the dishwasher.


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 27, 2018)

No commercial soap here in 2+ years and no commercial laundry detergent in almost a year.


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 27, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> I do use detergent dish and laundry soap. My clothes just always get too dingy when I try to make my own even with a -3% sf, and the dish soap is my husbands domain, and he refuses to use my soap in the dishwasher.


I had that when i just used coconut but now I do 75% coconut and 25% lard and 0 superfat and I love how it works. The lard acts as a conditioner so my clothes come out soft


----------



## Candybee (Nov 27, 2018)

Haven't bought soap since 2005. Use my own. Last time I remember using a commercial soap I had to run back into the shower and wash with my own soap. I used Dove that time and after my skin felt dry, itchy, and filmy and just plain icky. Never again!


----------



## Chris_S (Nov 27, 2018)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> I've noticed that quite a few people make both soap and candles.  I'm interested in candle making and hope to get some supplies this year for Christmas.  I've put a bug in my dh's ear
> 
> Janelle
> 
> ...



I started off with candles. Iv been off since from work for 18 months and needed something to keep me busy so my mum suggested beekeeping so i looked into that then decided to buy some beeswax to have a mess with. done the beekeepers course and now have my own hive. Iv now switched to soy wax for my candles but i was making beeswax ones at first. Im hoping to make it into at least a part time business at some point. Soap will probably come later after iv started selling my candles


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Nov 28, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> I started off with candles. Iv been off since from work for 18 months and needed something to keep me busy so my mum suggested beekeeping so i looked into that then decided to buy some beeswax to have a mess with. done the beekeepers course and now have my own hive. Iv now switched to soy wax for my candles but i was making beeswax ones at first. Im hoping to make it into at least a part time business at some point. Soap will probably come later after iv started selling my candles


That is fascinating.  I think its awesome that you are a beekeeper and have a hive. I love how our hobbies just naturally tend to lead us to other ones.  I think candle making will be a fun addition to my addictions.  

Janelle


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 28, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> I had that when i just used coconut but now I do 75% coconut and 25% lard and 0 superfat and I love how it works. The lard acts as a conditioner so my clothes come out soft


I've tried about 8 different recipes with varying superfats between 0 and -3 %. Never fails after about 3 months my clothes just look dull and worn out. To me, personally, after about 5 years, I finally just stopped trying to fight it and now use a commercial detergent for my laundry. I can't stand clothes that don't look crisp and new after coming out of the laundry, so this is a better option for me.


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel (Nov 28, 2018)

Awe! I have not , nor has anyone else in my home used commercial soaps since my first bar of handmade soap appeared off the curing rack(box) , we like it like that.


----------



## JenniferFour (Nov 28, 2018)

I haven’t bought a bar of soap for myself since 1998.  I even make (from ends or narrow PVC molds) single use soaps that I take when I travel.  Once or twice I have been stuck at a hotel without my soap so I have USED non-homemade soap occasionally during the last 20 years but not often.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Nov 28, 2018)

You guys have reminded me I need to pack my soap for an upcoming trip!


----------



## KimT2au (Nov 29, 2018)

I can't remember the last time I purchased a commercial soap.  Our whole family has a variety of allergies and skin issues so we have always been careful about what we use on our skin and then some years ago I was given a bar of 100% olive oil soap and it was amazing but could never get the same brand again.  Shortly after that I found a man that made olive oil soap so started to purchase that.  We have used that exclusively until I took up soap making.

Goodness only knows what I am going to do with the stockpiles of soap after Christmas.  I have loved experimenting with various recipes and Christmas is great as I will gift everyone a selection of soaps but what on earth am I going to do with the soaps I make after Christmas?  We are going to end up with a soap mountain if I keep experimenting and making soap.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 29, 2018)

KimT2au said:


> Goodness only knows what I am going to do with the stockpiles of soap after Christmas.  I have loved experimenting with various recipes and Christmas is great as I will gift everyone a selection of soaps but what on earth am I going to do with the soaps I make after Christmas?  We are going to end up with a soap mountain if I keep experimenting and making soap.


I'm wondering the same thing.. I'm already running out of shelf space as it is and I still have so much I want to do.
The soaps aren't curing fast enough haha >_<


----------



## dibbles (Nov 29, 2018)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> That's so awesome.  That's something I've been thinking about as dd's boyfriend just asked our permission to marry her. Should I save up soaps of all different scents and gift her with a year's supply at her bridal shower, or should I teach her how to make her own and give her supplies?
> 
> Janelle


Well, if you teach her you will have someone to talk all things soap with...without their eyes glazing over.


----------



## JasmineTea (Nov 29, 2018)

I bought my last commercial bar circa 1996. From the start my husband and I both preferred my soap, so there was no looking back.

I always pack my own soap when traveling.

A fun activity for me is to occasionally mentally list the homemade products I use during and after a shower. I use more in the winter than the summer because of needing lotion and/or body butter: bar soap, syndet shampoo bar, conditioner, deodorant, lotion/body butter, un-talcum powder, rash cream (as needed), facial moisturizer, and sometimes another specialty product for a specific need (wart killer, for example). This would be a winter list on a day when I used _everything._


----------



## gacowgirl (Nov 30, 2018)

Your local women's shelter would LOVE some homemade soap! What a treat for them to escape to a shower with a "spa" soap!


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 30, 2018)

gacowgirl said:


> Your local women's shelter would LOVE some homemade soap! What a treat for them to escape to a shower with a "spa" soap!


This is exactly what I do with my extras. About once a year, I take a couple boxes over. They are always so grateful!


----------



## earlene (Nov 30, 2018)

In addition to women's shelters (and not all places have a nearby shelter), there are probably any number of people you meet in your everyday life who would love being gifted a bar or two of soap now and then.  Some examples of people or institutions that are grateful for soap donations:  homeless shelters, food pantries (or places that give away other items to the needy), nursing homes (some won't allow the use of bar soaps, however, the staff are grateful when I bring in a flat of soap as appreciation on Nurse's Day), neighbors, school teachers of your children or grandchildren, service providers you come into contact with on a regular basis such as mail delivery or garbage collection persons, even grocery store clerks you see on a regular basis, or the bag boy at the grocery store (we still have bag boys who are required to carry out the groceries to the car in our town!)  I have even gifted my doctor's staff with soap and they really raved over how nice it was to receive such a gift.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 30, 2018)

I've thought about fire stations too. I don't know if they need anything specific, but anywhere that requires overnight or days long shifts and has shower facilities would probably like it. And firefighters especially would want a shower if they have a call.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 1, 2018)

The problem with my particular stash is they are a newbie's soaps and I would not feel comfortable with giving them away yet in case something goes wrong lol

But.. A few of my test pieces are "hits" with immediate family, so maaaaybe, I can give away some to extended family this Christmas hehe


----------



## amd (Dec 3, 2018)

What to do with excess soap been discussed in another thread on the forum - thanks to that thread, I now regularly take a box to work every six months. We have a "giveaway" table that I leave it on for a week or so, people take what they want, whatever is left comes back home with me. I've actually gotten a few regular customers from the guys who take it home for their wives.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Dec 3, 2018)

amd said:


> What to do with excess soap been discussed in another thread on the forum - thanks to that thread, I now regularly take a box to work every six months. We have a "giveaway" table that I leave it on for a week or so, people take what they want, whatever is left comes back home with me. I've actually gotten a few regular customers from the guys who take it home for their wives.


That's an awesome idea.  I wish we had more crafters in my work group.
I'm pretty sure I'm the only one.

Janelle


----------



## Habibah (Dec 4, 2018)

I haven't bought commercial soap for years, except laundry detergent, sometimes I purchase. It was alright when I had someone to grate it into flakes.


----------



## anniebygaslight (Dec 4, 2018)

Like the OP, I used body wash all the time. Then I watched a soap making video by a UK soaper. I won't mention who, but it took my fancy to send for a bar of her best seller. Well, it was fabulous. Smelt divine, lathered up well, and left my skin feeling lovely. I  am now venturing into soapmaking myself and am going on a two day course next year. Can't wait.


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 4, 2018)

Haven't used commercial soap except for laundry for a decade.  When it became problematic to chase down our local soapers, I decided to try to make my own!  Thanks for my new addiction!  lol


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 4, 2018)

A friend gave me some soap she made but it went mushy quickly and we only used a few bars. A year later I found the rest in the cupboard and thought I’d use it up. It was fantastic! That extra cure for high and pure OO soap made such a difference. My friend taught me how to make soap and I’ve been perfecting it ever since. 

I have only used commercial soap at hotels since I started making my own 3 years ago. The only presents anyone get from me is soap! All of my family and close friends use my soap. Some pay for it!

We don’t use liquid soap (yet).  I use commercial laundry detergent and dishwashing detergent.


----------

